# cable broke-How do I open my hood??



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

Have a 91 Dodge Cummins pickup that the cable broke to open the hood latch. How do you get the hood open to fix that??


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

where did the cable break at?


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

got it open,,thanks-d-


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Sooooo, tell us how you did it.

thanks.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Underneath the grille...oh wait - you got it. Hopefully nothing else broke.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

pryed up left side of hood enough to get screwdriver under center over the grille and pushed catch right,,,just like the cable would pull it.

new hood cable going on tomorrow as well as an emergency cable for NEXT emergency. That set up is ridiculous.


----------

